# Valerian Root and other Calming Remedies



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Out of all "natural" and non-natural calming agents I tried only Calm&Cool pellets (daily use) seem to give some calming effect. The expensive "natural" solutions didn't do a trick at all.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

I would first look to your diet.. what is she eating??


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

She has Safe Choice Pellets twice a day. 1 Flake of Tifton 85 hay a day and 24/7 pasture. (Pasture is just to keep them busy...not much grass, hence the hay...

When I first got her she was on 10% sweet feed. She was so wired, I could barely do anything with her...changed her diet completely and she's better. It's not a training issue, groundwork issue, or anything like that. I've done muscle testing on her and it concluded that the Valerian Root would help...just don't know much about the stuff!

Any suggestions would be great!!


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Kitten Val- I've seen that product and it got great reviews! I'll put it on my short list! Thanks!


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Safe Choice is a lower starch then most feeds but still not low in my book when you figure 
1: it has corn in it 
2: the amounts needed to be fed to meet nutrition requirments

Look at the ration balancer thread I posted ... find one in your area and try it for ONE BAG... I can bet you will see a difference and FAST...

Safe Choice is 23% sugars and starchs so .23 lbs of sugar and starches per lb min on it is 5lbs if I remember right (getting old here so I could have that number wrong) so 1.15 lbs of sugars and starches a day 

the average rationbalancer is 16% NSC so .16lbs per lb and you only feed 1 to 2lbs daily ...


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I tried her on Triple Crown Low Starch and it did not help. (ANd it's incredibly pricey!) I tried this for quite a few months...no change. That's when I went back to Safe Choice. I, too, am a huge believer in the NSC and have done tons of research on it. (Had to when I had a foundered rescue)... BUT having said that it's not what is always right for every horse. I will go read your Ration Balancer as well. I always love a good read and to be more informed! Thanks!


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

try a ration balancer and replace the other weight with beet pulp or alfalfa pellets/cubes ... I personally dont' like the looks of the low Starch I don't see what the raving on it is about LOL 

If I were to use triple crown I would go with the TC30% supplement and add in some beet pulp as needed for calories


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

PeggySue...here is the info. on SafeChoice...sorry had to go to the barn and pull a tag...
I had to look it up because the main purpose of this feed was to get away with anything with corn. (I started to doubt myself hence the walk to the barn) This is a good quality feed even for Cushing horses and Foundering... I have a barefoot trimmer and a Equine Nutritionist who all agree this is the right food for her. I'm so confused as to what to do from this point...

Triple Crown has come out with a new product called Safe Starch. Some of my horsey friends have tried it and liked it.

I will look into a Ration Balancer and send the info. to my Nutritionist. Thanks for the suggestions! (see below)



Guaranteed Analysis: 
Crude Protein Min 14.0 % 
Lysine Min 0.8 
Methlonine Min 0.35 
L-Threonine Min 0.45 
Crude Fat Min 7.0 
Crude Fiber Max 15.0 
Calcium Min 0.9 Max 1.2 
Phosphorus Min 0.75 
Copper Min 50 PPM 
Selenium Min 0.6 PPM 
Zinc Min 160 PPM 
Vitamin A Min 3,990 IU/LB 
Vitamin D Min 360 IU/LB 
Vitamin E Min 100 IU/LB 
Biotin Min 0.45MG/LB 

Ingredients: 
Active Dry Yeast, Hominy Feed, Wheat Middlings, Distillers Grains with Solubles, Wheat Red Dog, Soybean Hulis, Rice Hulls, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Cane Molasses, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine, Biotin, Folic Acis, L-Lysine, Methionine, Hydroxy Analogue, 
Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Manganous Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Ferrous Carbonate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Chloride, Zinc Oxide, Zinc Sulfate, Ethylenediamine Dlhydriodide, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Carbonate Sodium Selenite, Enteroccocus faeclum Fermentation Preduct dehydrated, Biflidobacterium thermophllum Fermentation Product dehydrated, Manganese Methlonine Complex, Lactobacillus casel Fermentation Product dehydrated copper lysine complex, Zinc Methlonine Complex, Calcium Propionate(a preservative), Sodium Acetate, Citric Acid, Natural and Artificial Flavors added, Calcium Magnesium Montmorrillonite, Cobalt Glucoheptonate, Corn Oil, Mineral Oil, Soybean Oil.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

go to the yahoo cushing 's group and see what they have to say  

IT IS NOT corn free see the HOMINY FEED and it is 55% NSC ...**** I am actually shocked ot see actual ingredients on a tag when I was at Road to the Horse last year it was all products and by products not actual ingredients.... 

I have study these feeds for HOURS and while I may confuse some there are others I don't and this is one ... it is NOT as safe as Nutrena makes it out to be .... try changing and see ... or try Triple Crown Senior which is also GRAIN free ...


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I understand what you are saying about the Hominy . How are you coming up with the 55% NSC? I need your formula please.

If I didn't know any better, I'd think you criticizing me. :shock:

What do you mean you are shocked to see ingredients, yadda, yadda, yadda?? I read it straight from the darn tag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Ive never been a big user on natural remedies. Ive seen horses have severe allergic reactions (though rare but still). Try upping her work routine first (if time allows). Try more trotting work (trotting is more engery consuming than canter so I hear). Also cut back on the rain (or pellets). With a riding horse we use to have, we gave him half a scoop of oats in the morning, half in the afternoon and one full one at night (scoop as in a margine cup size) but gave him all the hay he could eat plus turn out time.

Im not sure what area you live in (I live in ontario) so winters are kinda nippy. We put a blanket on him 24/7 (inside and out to help with body warmth) and cut back a little on turn out time (weather pending).

Theres an article in an old Horse & Rider magazine I have about herbal remedies. Ill search for it and let you know some that may help with calming a horse down.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

xKATEx ..thank you so much! I am in Texas...getting cooler finally so upping the workout can definitely happen! Sometimes I get so caught up in their feeding regimen I completely rule out the simple things in life...EXERCISE~!!! She getting plenty of it daily but will step it up a bit and make it more challenging for her!

I'd love to see the article!


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Couldnt find it. I believe it may have been thrown out . I went searching and found some "herbal remedies" that may be of interest.

Scullcap- for anxiety/nervousness.

Aromatherapy- NONE of these should be taken internally btw. Try washing her with Lavender scented shampoo(not sure if there is a horse wash like that). I have used Ivory Body Wash on a horse before when needed with no problems. There is a Lavender scented Ivory body wash. Be very cautious. My horses never had any problems with it but try washing a small area just to make sure first. Wait a few days and monitor the area. Make sure you rinse thoroughly. Try Tea Tree Oil wash. Its all natural. People use it to get rid of head lice but ive seen horsemen use it to get rid of "parasites" its also a relaxant. 

There is more, im still searching 

Try contacting your vet and if possible see if you can arrange for your horse to get accupuncture. I use to work at a stable with a psychotic 30yrs old gelding. (oh yes he looked his age as well). After about a month and a half of accupuncture he started to calm down. Also talk to your vet to see if they know of any "equine safe" remedies to "calm down" a horse.

Remember its probably just your horses personality. Ive owned horses you could have sworn were possessed but no matter what, thats just the way they were.

Try leaning towards more "behavioural" fixes rather than "medical". Try some Natural Horsemanship (go to youtube and type in names like Clinton Anderson and such). Stuff that makes your horse think and work but LISTEN to you.

Hope I helped


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I do Clinton ANderson techniques and she does very well with it all...yields hind quarters, side passes, lunges with respect, doesn't get into my hoola hoop, etc. She's HIGHLY trained as well. I know this is her personality, that's why I was looking into something herbal to help her a bit.

We've also done chiropractic work and Equine massage...

I do Rasberry leaves and Wild Yam for her PMS...


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

ahearn said:


> I understand what you are saying about the Hominy . How are you coming up with the 55% NSC? I need your formula please.
> 
> If I didn't know any better, I'd think you criticizing me. :shock:
> 
> What do you mean you are shocked to see ingredients, yadda, yadda, yadda?? I read it straight from the darn tag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
NO I am not critzing you... I have NEVEr seen a Nutena tag with actual ingredients in Indiana, IL, TN and KY they list products not actual indgredients........

the hominy is 55% NSC according to DairyOne's forage lab keep in mind that is the average ...... I am not using a formula I am using actual test data from Dairy one and Equianalytic(sp) 

You state you are OPEN to learning but when I am tryin to help you are getting defensive... I understand it is hard to change or doubt those that you know but do some research on Safechoice from places NOT associated with ANY feed company ... if you are feedin the minimum of Safe Choice which I THINK is 5lbs for the nutrition needed you are feeding over 1lb of sugars and starches...


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I've never IN MY LIFE been accused at not being open to others opinions or research. That's all I am about....research and opinions.

BUT when you openly attack members of this forum (which I have witnessed time and time again) saying they are lying (which by the way, In TEXAS they freaking list the ingredients of Safe Choice..don't know who in the hell you deal with, but it's listed here...but if you doubt me again I will be more than happy to send it priority mail to you directly)...

I wish to no longer deal with you as your opinions mean nothing to me anymore. I honestly thought you had something to offer me with the knowledge you spoke of....BUt i will not be chastized and made to feel like an idiot. Your research CONTRADICTS my research (as well as my Equine Nutritionist whom I trust with my horses life), therefore we are at a standstill...Please do not respond to this post unless it is something positive you can add to it.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's one of many sites I have found about my beloved feed...none of which come close to your estimated 55% NSC....

A New Generation in Feeding​Almost as soon as researchers discovered the links between sugar, starch and
metabolic disorders, feed companies began to respond with appropriate products to help
horse owners better feed their horses.
Researchers have discovered feeds high in starches/sugars can also make horses more
prone to tying up, muscle soreness and ulcers. As well as contributing to poor hoof
quality, hoof sensitivity and laminitis. In addition, a young horse that is still growing and
may experience developmental orthopedic disease may also benefit from a diet low in
non-structural carbs (NSC). Recent studies at Virginia Tech proved the propensity to
rich grain based diets and a high-concentrate diet instead of relying on high fiber, forage
first diets greatly increases the incidence of colic and gastrointestinal disease.
The goal now is to reduce unhealthy sugars, starches and other non-structural
carbohydrates (NSC) in equine diets that can cause metabolic disturbances and
imbalances in the digestive system while still providing more than adequate calories and
nutrients.
Some of these feeds may be marketed (for now) as special needs feeds (for seniors, or
laminitic prone horses, insulin resistance, etc), but a rapidly growing number of vets and
scientists believe no horse really needs a feed with a NSC level higher than 15-25% and
these feeds are good all around feeds for any horse.
Before deciding which feed is best for your horse it’s helpful to have knowledge of how
the equine digestive tract processes sugars and starches. And too, with one of the
leading causes of death in horses being laminitis, second only to colic, every horse
owner should have an understanding of how laminitis can be triggered. You’ll also want
to know which ingredients are generally found in feeds designed to reduce a horse’s
risk, as well as some guidelines for incorporating these feeds into your overall
preventative management plan. With this information, this nutritional balancing act will
be much easier to pull off.​*Carbohydrate Control…​*Just as with humans, managing carbohydrate intake in a horse’s diet is a good idea.
These are two types of carbohydrates in your horse’s diet:
Non-Structural Carbohydrates (NSC’s) are the sugars and starches inside a plant cell.
The sugars include glucose, fructose and sucrose. Starches are long chains of glucose
and fructose molecules. Fructans are chains of fructose molecules.
With the exception of fructan, NSC’s are primarily digested in the foregut of the horse
(the stomach and small intestine). Enzymatic digestion here quickly breaks down starch
in glucose, the body’s main energy source. This, in turn causes a rapid rise in the
horses glycemic response-the increase in blood sugar-stimulating the release of
increased amounts of insulin. Recent research breakthroughs have directly linked high
blood insulin levels with laminitis. While it may not produce full blown laminitis in some
horses, it still very well may cause the hooves to become sensitive or appear not as
healthy (brittle, chip easily, prone to cracks, flat soles rather than concave).
To keep a digestive system healthy in any horse you want to feed in a manner that
keeps his glycemic response as close to what you’d see with a hay diet or if he were
getting a natural diet in the wild (which would consist of fairly dry variety of grasses (not
rich green grass)) ---causing nearly no glycemic response level at all.
The glycemic responses triggered by traditional feeds vary, but corn, oats, barley and
molasses (the bases of most feeds) create the biggest swings.
Structural Carbohydrates make up the cell wall of plants. The primary structural
carbohydrates are cellulose and hemicellulose, both referred to more traditionally as
fiber. These are digested in the hindgut, the cecum, and large intestine. This is where
the horse is designed to have the bulk of its digestion occur and where it is easiest for
the horse to break things down efficiently. The digestive action of the structural carbs,
which is done by microbes that ferment the fiber, is slower than that of the NSC’s and
does not appreciably elevate glycemic response. Just as it’s healthier/easier for us to
process/digest more efficiently the sugars of a piece of fruit compared to that of a piece
of candy.
Most horses are designed to be able to digest a diet compromised of both types of
carbs, in varying proportions. However if any horse consumes more NSC’s than his
foregut can fully metabolize, they spill over into the hindgut, where the sugars are
fermented by lactic acid producing microbes (this can also contribute to seemingly
inexplicable tying up or muscle soreness in horses as well as ulcers).​​_Thus the reason
for the term “Less grain (in lbs.) more hay”._​_
_The resulting increase in acidity of the hindgut leads to digestive disorders…anything
from gas, to colic, to ulcers and all the way to laminitis. Remember if your horse has
poor feet-thin walls, thin soles, prone to cracks, sensitive, etc., always look at the diet
first; it will almost always be the culprit! Changing the diet up is a good place to start in
trying to diagnose the root cause of his problems. You’ll need to stick with a diet change
for at least 3 months before you see a noticeable change in the hoof growth and
remember to make the change slowly over several weeks in order to keep the horse’s
stomach happy )!
So, feeds designed to provide energy and nutrients without the excess NSC’s provide
calories in forms that maximize healthy hindgut digestion and reduce glycemic response.
There are many feeds that advertise being relatively low in their NSC percentage these
days. Some examples are:
Triple Crown Low Starch – NSC content – 15%
Nutrena Safe Choice – NSC content – 21%
Buckeye Safe’n Easy Pelleted – NSC content – 11.9%
ADM Alliance SeniorGlo – NSC content – 12%
Seminole Wellness Perform Safe – NSC Content – 9%
Purina Well Solve L/S – NSC Content – less than 11%​_By comparison the nonstructural Carbohydrate (NSC) content of typical sweet feed is
67%, oats is 55.7% according to a study published in the May 2007 issue of the Journal
of Equine Veterinary Science..​* 
*_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually I read new feed Tribute has some types, which suppose to calm down the horse (see Tribute Equine Nutrition - Tribute Kalm 'N EZ Pelleted or Tribute Equine Nutrition - Tribute Kalm 'N EZ Textured)


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Inever said Safe choie was 55% I said hominy!! and that hominy is a corn product!!! did you also notice it is amost DOUBLE what the other "controlled" starch feeds are??


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Kitten Val for that information. I will look into that!


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I had Ruby on Kool and Kalm feed. It actually made her worse for some reason. I wonder if the Tribute feed has the same ingredients...I'll have to check in to that! BUT I like what they have to say! I'll take the info. back to my nutritionist and see what she has to say! I'll let you know!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually I have Kalm&Easy (whatever) pellets from Tribute. I really like the look and horses seems to like them. I'm not sure it works or not though since I'm adding Calm&Cool anyway.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Isn't it funny how they make up these names?!?!! No wonder we are all confused about what we are feeding! :razz:


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Tribute also makes the Essential K supplement aka ration balancer... I think it is $23 for 50lbs and will last a min of 25 days or a max of 50 days ... then if you NEED more calories just add in some beet pulp

ask your nutritist about Mg supplement .. and defiency ...


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks, Peggy Sue. She has actually mentioned it before. This truly is such a guessing game and trial and error. It takes so darn long to try one thing at a time to figure out what's going on, then having to change months later when we see no change!

A little history on this mare...she was a MESS when I got her. I went to buy a horse trailer, loaded it up, when the man said "Oh you have to take the horse to..." As I looked around at his mansion up on the hill with nothing but woods around it, I couldn't image where he would keep a horse. He said he was getting out of horses because his beloved roping horse just died and his daughter was no longer interested in horses. He called out her name, I nervously awaiting this bag of bones to come out of the woods. BUT I got a nice surprise...she was the most beautiful TWH I have ever seen!! Her mane ws thick and hung past her shoulders, her tail dragged onthe ground... he admitted she hadn't been ridden or messed with in about 2 years but had been a show horse before they got her. They had her on 10 % sweet feed and some nasty hay. She had HORRIBLE ground manners and was very nervous. He attributed that to really no human interaction except to throw out some feed and to put out a round bale.

I had to take her home...she needed me and I knew it. From there our journey began. Got her on some better feed (Kool and Kalm pellets) and great hay. Got the chiropractor out to realign her (the little girl admitted she had a horrible fall during a playday on her and that's when she wanted nothing to do with horses. Ruby went down on her left shoulder), got her a message, farrier came out to shape up her hooves (the man had been doing her hooves himself....enough said), got her to the vet for bloodwork, shots, and a new coggins...none of which had been done the entire time this man had her. Worked for months with groundwork, which she responded to with grace and dignity. It's like she was longing to be used again. I sent her to a trainer for 2 months to finish the job. Only one problem... if she can't see me or another horse in sight, she literally freaks out. This never changed even after 60 days and hundreds of miles on her alone. I started looking into the food situation...I've changed it 3 times from Kool and Kalm (she actually got worse on this, to Triple Crown low starch (no change at all), to now SafeChoice (which we now see a little bit of relaxing). I have a good friend that only does the natural thing with her horses over to help me with muscle testing. There are several herbs she tested positive for needing. (Rasberry leaves and wild yam) That defintiely helped her as she is VERY marish. I need to get her back over to do the Valerian root. Just like people, some horses need some "help" to relax a bit....It's like she is so scared to ever be alone again. It truly does look like a panic attack...

This is where we are now. I've had her for 7 months now. She's done a complete turn around except for that one behavior... even my vet is dumbfounded by her behavior. We had bloodwork done, all came out in normal levels. Got a nutritionist that is helping with the feed, supplements, etc. I like the looks of the Tribute though and have sent it to her. I will now send her the ration balancer and see what we can come up with.

Sorry for the long post. Just wanted you guys to know where we've been and what has been done to help this mare! She's so loving and wonderful. I just want to help her out with this!


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

If she has fear anitexty there may be nothing you can do to fix it but teach her to depend on you instead of other horses... I would def look at getting her off of all feeds containing any grain ... corn,oats and barley are the three big no no's UNLESS you have a horse that needs extra ENERGY notice I say energy not calories... 

the ration balancer will be better nutrition then any feed and it is easy to add calories 

do a search for Mg Defiency and I bet you will be amazed ... and MagOx is CHEAP CHEAP think last year my friend paid $14 for 50lbs and you only feed 1 oz per day for maintence upkeep.. the first 30days you feed 2oz which is about 2 tablespoons!! so one bag will last almost two years


----------

